# Grim Reaper Carni-four



## wolverines

First for anyone unfamiliar with this head, it's a 4 blade mechanical that has two 1 1/4" and two 1 1/2" cut blades and a claim of 2 3/4" total cutting diameter. It also has a 5/8" chisel type tip that is very sharp. When the head goes in and opens the 2 longer blades, the 2 shorter blades release and open to create a more "square" type of wound channel.







I believe this head is crossbow rated as well. 

So, I shot a doe Sunday night and wanted to share a quick review on the new carni-four broadhead. The doe was at 20 yards just slightly quartering away. My shot was just a bit back, but looking at my arrow it wasn't as bad as I thought it could have been.







When I pulled the arrow out of the ground the first thing I noticed was the 2 longer blades had broke off, everything else was intact. There was blood were the shot took place, spotty for about 10 yards but continued to get better. She ran in a corn field and I'd say 20-25 yards into the track job she's spraying out of the exit wound but nothing out of the entrance. It's possible this was due to the shot being back, but when cleaning her up it appeared that the hole got plugged. When we found her she hadn't gone any more than 60 yards, if that. 

So this being my first kill with the carni-four, my first impression is that the entrance and exit holes don't seem as impressive as their claims or pictures in their ads














but it did make a hole and not little cuts or a sliver. I did end up finding one of the broken blades laying inside of the deer telling me the blades broke in the deer. I can now see the same indication looking at the exit hole. Overshadowing all of this for me is that the head did its job, and she did not go very far before expiring (keeping in mind the shot was not a lung in/lung out shot). I attribute this to the square-like wound channel which appears to be deadly. 

Overall I'm not blown away with the results considering the 2 boken blades, but I'm not apposed to continuing to use it either due to the wound channel it created. The end result was impressive.


----------



## Martian

pretty crazy I have seen a new spitfire w/ 4 blades, nice job


----------



## Joe Archer

I would not continue to use this head. 
Can't quite tell where you exited (bottom pic?), but looks like a double lunger to me. 
<----<<<


----------



## wolverines

Joe Archer said:


> I would not continue to use this head.
> Can't quite tell where you exited (bottom pic?), but looks like a double lunger to me.
> <----<<<


I believe it was liver in lung out, but not 100% My help was anxious to get home so I didn't look at anything to be sure. 

What are your qualms with further use of this head? Just curious for the sake of conversation. 

I'm not a fan of blades breaking, but this was one of the shortest track jobs I've been on. I've seen many deer go much further on perfect shots.

Bottom pic is the exit. You can see the start of her white hair under her front leg on the lower left corner of the pic. I zoomed in a little more to show the absence of the the blades coming out.


----------



## Joe Archer

wolverines said:


> I believe it was liver in lung out, but not 100% My help was anxious to get home so I didn't look at anything to be sure.
> What are your qualms with further use of this head? Just curious for the sake of conversation.
> I'm not a fan of blades breaking, but this was one of the shortest track jobs I've been on. I've seen many deer go much further on perfect shots.


Those look like very small holes, and the blades broke off inside of the deer. In my estimation you had VERY GOOD shot placement, and didn't hit any bone besides maybe a rib. My concern is what might have happened with less than optimal shot placement?
Look at this exit hole from a Spitfire for comparison...








<----<<<


----------



## wolverines

Joe Archer said:


> Those look like very small holes, and the blades broke off inside of the deer. In my estimation you had VERY GOOD shot placement, and didn't hit any bone besides maybe a rib. My concern is what might have happened with less than optimal shot placement?
> Look at this exit hole from a Spitfire for comparison...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----<<<


That's fair. 

The 2 longer of the 4 blades breaking before the exit definitely did me no favors that's for sure. I suspect if the if the blades stayed in tact the hole would have been significantly larger. On my ride to my spot that evening a buddy texted me a pic of a coyote that was shot by the same head and the hole was huge. I suspect mine was a fluke. We'll have to wait and see. I'm nocking the Rage Xtreme Chisel tip now.


----------



## buktruk

I used the carni four on my opening day 8pt. I didn't take any pictures but I can say both lungs were devestated any my buck only went about 40 yards through a weed field after he made it 15 yards out of my woods. I have been using Grim Reaper heads for years and rarely have a blade brake and have never had on break inside a deer, usually after exiting and hitting the ground/rocks/etc. I plan on running them through another deer or two this fall. If given the chance I will get some pics.


----------

